# Fan icon in the iPhone app?



## rareohs

I apologize for the extremely rudimentary question, but on the main page of the iPhone Tesla app, there is your car and beneath it are 3 icons: fan / frunk / lock

what is the fan for??


----------



## Valkeriefire

Good question. I’ve been afraid to push it.


----------



## Audrey

If it's like the Android app, it's for climate preconditioning; it's an on/off shortcut.

If you go into climate and "turn on," then go back to main screen, you'll see the fan icon changed.


----------



## rareohs

Audrey said:


> If it's like the Android app, it's for climate preconditioning; it's an on/off shortcut.
> 
> If you go into climate and "turn on," then go back to main screen, you'll see the fan icon changed.


thanks!But you'd still have to go into Climate to set a specific temp right?


----------



## Audrey

rareohs said:


> thanks!But you'd still have to go into Climate to set a specific temp right?


If you want to adjust it from what's set on the climate screen most recently, yes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@Audrey is correct -- it's just a quick jump to turn on the A/C (saves the extra tap). In my case the temperature is only ever on "Lo", so I use this quick action icon daily.


----------

